# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Ajuda por favor...

## helder_lima

Bom dia a todo pessoal, sou novo por cá...

Vou montar um aquario de agua salgada e queria a vossa opinião acerca do diametro para perfurar o fundo do aquario para colocar o filtro por baixo do aquario. Estou a pensar fazer 2 furos mas nao sei o melhor diametro.
Obrigado

Vou utilizar um Sump...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Helder

A questão colocada dessa forma é impossível responder.

Tens que referir qual o tamanho do aquário e a bomba de retorno que vais utilizar. 

Cps
Gil

----------


## helder_lima

Mil desculpas... esqueci de mencionar... :Admirado: 

O aquario tem as medidas 1m comprimento x 50cm largura x 70cm altura terá aprox. 350litro.
Quero utilizar um Sump mas tambem não sei qual sera a melhor bomba... :SbQuestion2: 
Será que me podes ajudar :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 
Obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Helder

Em relação á bomba de retorno tens várias hipoteses e de acordo com as dimensões do aquario:

 New Jet 2300 L/H , EHEIM Compact 3000+, Sicce 2500, Aquabee 3000.

Tirando a sicce que é um pouco ruidosa, as outras 3 bombas que referi são muito boas e fiáveis (eu optaria pela eheim ou aquabee).
Existem mais marcas.. é uma questão de pesquizares  :Smile: 

Quanto aos furos, alem de os poderes fazer no fundo(opção que eu utilizaria em ultimo lugar), podes fazer uma coluna seca interna ou externa (este ultimo caso podes ver o topico do meu aquario).Eu optaria pela ultima hipotese por todas a vantagens que tem (não ocupa espaço no aquario, é muito mais segura que os furos no fundo, se houver alguma fuga podes facilmente corrigir etc.)
O problema com os furos no fundo é que basta uma pancada com uma rocha no tubo que liga ao furo para partires o vidro inferior do aquario.

Quanto ao diamentro dos mesmos, eu aconselharia-te a fazer 3 furos.
O 1º furo como o de descida para a sump tubo 42 mm
O 2º furo como furo de emergencia (caso algum entupimento ou algo do genero aconteça com o primeiro) tubo 42 mm
O 3º furo para receber o retorno de agua da bomba que está na sump - 25 mm (acho que é esta a medida).

Fica uma fotografia da minha:




As dimensões depende do espaço que tiveres debaixo do aquario, podes por exemplo ir para algo tipo 80x40x40

Espero ter ajudado

----------


## helder_lima

Obrigado pelas boas dicas... :yb663: 
Vou utilizar uma Sump com 80x40x40 que acho ser boa.
A coluna seca tambem é uma boa ideia  :SbOk: 
Já agora quanto à iluminação :SbQuestion2:  Que me dizes :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 
Desde já obrigado pela informação

----------


## Gil Miguel

Para 70 cm de altura.. ponderava seriamente a inclusão de HQI´s.

Podes colocar por exemplo 2x150W + 2x39W é mais que suficiente.

Cps

----------


## helder_lima

Obrigado pela atenção dispensada... :SbOk3: 
Realmente neste forum aprende-se mesmo muito, e ainda bem que pessoas como tu podem ajudar iniciados como eu em agua salgada...
Quanto ao protein skimemer :SbQuestion2:  qual a tua sugestão :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Helder

Ajudo no que souber como também gostei de ser ajudado :Smile: 

Quanto ao escumador tens uma variedade mesmo muito grande... a minha escolha pessoa seria um Deltec APF600 ou um ATI BuBbblemaster 200 / ATI BB 160. Qualquer um deles poderás aproveitar no futuro, mesmo que mudes para um aquário com o dobro da litragem.

Tens escumadores de gama inferior mas que nessa litragem tambem funcionam bem.. por exemplo o Aquamedic Turboflotor 3000 ou o antigo 1000.


Cps
Gil

----------

